# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PowerBuilder] Cration d'objets dynamiques

## Bn123456789

Comment fait-on pour crer dynamiquement une datawindow et la rendre visible et accessible sur une fentre ?

----------


## civ

Bonjour

Ta question est trs vague. Tout dpend si tu parles du "control" ou d'un "dataobject".

Pour un dataobject tu as  ta disposition des mthode telles que syntaxFromSql, modify, ...

Dans les deux cas c'est relativement bien document dans l'aide de PB et surtout tu as du code dans les application exemples.

Peut-tre pourrais-tu indiquer plus prcisment ce que tu cherches  faire.

CiV

----------


## Bn123456789

En fait, je dois crer des rectangles dans une datawindow.
Et je dois pouvoir crer les rectangles dynamiquement, c'est  dire si dans ma base de donnes, mon numro de case est 10, en cliquant sur un bouton, je dois en crer 10. Si 20 en base, je dois en crer 20, etc ....
Et pour le moment, je n'ai pas russi  rentre visible un rectangle

VOila.
 ::roll::

----------


## patrice.domange

C'est relativement simple, il faut utiliser la mthode CREATE dans un Modify. Tu peux facilement te crer un template en utilisant l'outil DwSyntax (New-Tool|DwSyntax). Grce  cette technique tu peux crer dynamiquement tout DwObject (object pouvant tre afficher au sein d'un dw control ).
 :8-):

----------

